# Devolo DLan 500 Wifi - schlechter Empfang



## G0EKI (6. Februar 2016)

Hey,
ich hatte meinen Router früher im Wohnzimmer, jedoch haben wir Netzwerkkabel von jedem Zimmer in den Keller verlegt damit wir überall LAN haben. Nun ist der Router im Keller und die LAN Verbindungen wurden eingerichtet. Soweit klappt alles, jedoch leidet der WLAN Empfang darunter. Dafür haben wir uns das devolo dlan 500 wifi gekauft. Das Gerät klappt, hat Empfang und ich habe dadurch auch WLAN, jedoch fühlt es sich sehr unstabil und schlecht an. Als der Router im Wohnzimmer war habe ich bei einer 120k Leitung 80k mit dem Handy empfangen können, mit meinem Laptop sogar 120-130k. Mit dem devolo ist es aber anders. Damit kommen höchstens 30k an und das ist die Höchstleistung. Manchmal kann ich mir nicht mal Videos in 360p anschauen oder die Verbindung bricht ganz ab. Ich habe meinen Router mit dem einen Gerät verbunden (über lan) und die beiden anderen Geräte  im zweiten und im Erdgeschoss verteilt. Wisst ihr eventuell eine Lösung für besseren Empfang? Das Gerät haben wir vor 4 Momaten im Media Markt gekauft und kam erst jetzt in Benutzung. Mein Router ist eine Fritzbox 6490 Cable und ich habe eine 120k Leitung von KabelBW(Unitymedia)

Ich habe noch eine Frage. Ich habe bei meinem Laptop(Acer Aspire v3 772G) besseren WLAN Empfang als LAN, hat das was mit dem Laptop zu tun? Habe immer gehört das LAN viel besser und stabiler sein soll, oder ist das nur bei einem Rechner so?


Grüße


----------



## Arino (6. Februar 2016)

Wie hoch ist denn die Leistung laut Cockpit? Wenn die Stromleitungen evtl zu l ang sind verliert es natürlich an Leistung.
Wenn ihr überall Lan-Kabel habt kannst du ja einfach einen WLAN Switsch anschließen, dafür braucht man dann keine DLan Repeater.


----------



## G0EKI (6. Februar 2016)

Ich schaue es mir morgen, wenn ich daheim bin an. Cockpit ist eine Softwarw von devolo oder?


----------



## Arino (6. Februar 2016)

G0EKI schrieb:


> Ich schaue es mir morgen, wenn ich daheim bin an. Cockpit ist eine Softwarw von devolo oder?



Jap genau. Da kann man die Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit zwischen den einzelnen Geräten anschauen.


----------



## G0EKI (7. Februar 2016)

So habe mich mit dem Ding verbunden und habe einen Speedtest gemacht.
Das ist das Ergebnis: Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
Upload erreicht es die volle 6mb, jedoch bei Download nur 1/3.

Und ein Screenshot von der Software habe ich auch: Screenshot by Lightshot

Ich weiß echt nicht woran es liegen könnte.

EDIT: Ergebnis über WLAN vom Router im Keller: Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
             Ergebnis über LAN: Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## Blende8 (7. Februar 2016)

Das es an dem verkrüppelten DLan liegen könnte kommt dir nicht in den Sinn?  Ich frage mich sowieso warum das hier so oft empfohlen wird. Für mich ist das nur eine Notlösung mit vielen Einschränkungen wenn sonst absolut nichts geht

Blende8


----------



## G0EKI (7. Februar 2016)

Ja kann ich ja nicht wissen woran es liegt, wurde mir hier oftmals empfholen.


----------

